# WHICH 3DTV to buy?



## jero2008go (Jan 10, 2012)

I Have No Idea?give Me A Favor,thank You


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

beside my projectors, i own a 32 in vizio which is very nice. uses passive glasses!


----------

